# Pets united



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Simba and Leila are rather curious about what Lumi gets up to. Here they are supervising her lunch... poor thing! It was an interesting exercise to see how Lumi coped with the cats potentially stealing her food. She was great, even when I relieved her of the last unsuitable piece of bone. I hope she remains this laid-back!









And finally left in peace!!


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Aside from Lumi's little mess there, I must say that you have some of the cleanest floors I've ever seen!

How do you do it, with 2 cats and a fluff ball of a dog?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh bless them :001_wub::001_wub: Lovely to see them all together :thumbup:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Aside from Lumi's little mess there, I must say that you have some of the cleanest floors I've ever seen!
> 
> How do you do it, with 2 cats and a fluff ball of a dog?


He he! It's an optical illusion and a trick of the light. Although it wasn't that dusty, there were greasy smears all over it. It was a bit of a health hazard . I have since mopped it... I spray where Lumi's eaten with an organic cleaner so that keeps on top of it up to a point!!


----------



## Tessah (Jun 19, 2013)

That's an interesting tail 
Very colour co-ordinated fluffies


----------



## Kimbles38 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh they are so cute.

Love the black stripe on the tail.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Aside from Lumi's little mess there, I must say that you have some of the cleanest floors I've ever seen!
> 
> How do you do it, with 2 cats and a fluff ball of a dog?


I was thinking exactly the same, I noticed the clean floors before I actually looked at the cats and dog properly (sorry!)


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

wind1 said:


> I was thinking exactly the same, I noticed the clean floors before I actually looked at the cats and dog properly (sorry!)


My mum would be proud


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Misi said:


> My mum would be proud


I'm sure she would. It all looks very clean and tidy, pictures hung perfectly straight on the wall and even colour co-ordinated pets. I wish I could say the same about my house. Look at my mismatched cats!


----------

